# Some pics of my new Husqvarna 336



## TraditionalTool

I don't have the carving bar yet, but installed the 16" bar that came with the saw and the .325" chain.

Here's some pics. The shipping box was kinda funky, but it all arrived in one piece and all is as described on the web, that it is new.

Shipping Box, a bit funky:






Contents:





Clutch Assembly:





Air purge, under filter cover:





It runs well, fires up on one pull after warmed, and only takes a couple yanks when cold. I first had the choke on, but it's warm today, after about 4 pulls I pushed the choke in and it fired up on the first pull. Thereafter it only took one pull to start.

A great small light saw, will work well for my needs, and be able to carve as well. This saw weighs less than 8 lbs.

Cheers,
TT


----------



## Rickytree

Nice Saw!! I love Huskies.. Great Saws!! Congrats!


----------



## TraditionalTool

Thanks Rickytree, I'm liking it a lot. Can't wait to get the new chain for it. Need to get some timber to try it out on. I have an old chunk of redwood, that might work to try some simple carving.

EDIT: Rickytree, I see your up in Welland. I know a guy that pulled up some huge timbers from the Welland canal. They were some of the largest timbers I had seen. They had been under water for many years.


----------



## Rickytree

They line the inside of the canal with timbers. Usually Oak. I remember standing next to the edge of the canal and a ship was going through and smoke was coming up between the boat and the side because the boat rubbing. Pretty narly!


----------



## TraditionalTool

Rickytree said:


> They line the inside of the canal with timbers. Usually Oak. I remember standing next to the edge of the canal and a ship was going through and smoke was coming up between the boat and the side because the boat rubbing. Pretty narly!


Rickytree,

His were old growth doug fir.

Here's a low res pic, but you can see how massive they are. They were girders in the canal.






Cheers,
TT


----------



## Rickytree

Thanks for the pic! Good Stuff... Keep them coming!


----------



## B_Turner

The 336 and 339 sure will win no beauty contests.

Let us know how you like it with a carving bar. A 339 is on a short list of candidates for my next new saw.

And let me know if your new cannon bar is "shorter" than you expected or not.


----------



## TraditionalTool

B_Turner said:


> The 336 and 339 sure will win no beauty contests.
> 
> Let us know how you like it with a carving bar. A 339 is on a short list of candidates for my next new saw.
> 
> And let me know if your new cannon bar is "shorter" than you expected or not.


Bill,

I will let you know, if the bar ever gets here. As I mentioned in another thread, I have sent email and have tried to call Jamie, but not sure if he is out of town or not. He had been pretty good to respond, and I did call him a couple times previously, so not sure what is up with his phone.

I'll let you know how it works after I get the bar. With the stock 16" bar, using a stock .325 anti-kickback chain, I was doing some simple carving on a hunk of cedar, it cut ok, I cut a crude bear face. I don't think I got a pic of that...it's in my friend's wood pile!


----------



## B_Turner

B_Turner said:


> The 336 and 339 sure will win no beauty contests.
> 
> Let us know how you like it with a carving bar. A 339 is on a short list of candidates for my next new saw.
> 
> And let me know if your new cannon bar is "shorter" than you expected or not.



As I posted, I bought a 12 inch Cannon carving bar, quarter tip, recently and was dissappointed that it was only 13.5 inches long over all and only protruded 9 inches out of my 346xp. Too short to suit me. 

I tried to contact Cannon before I bought another of their bars, but their site has been down for a week.

I thought well, I'll order a 16 inch bar (quarter tip) and however Cannon is figuring the length (shorter than my other carving bar), it will be 4 inches longer than their 12 inch one with same tip. 

Wel, I just received it. It's 19 inches long, 5 1/2 inches longer than their 12 incher. Longer than I expected based on their 12 incher.

What gives?


----------



## TraditionalTool

B_Turner said:


> As I posted, I bought a 12 inch Cannon carving bar, quarter tip, recently and was dissappointed that it was only 13.5 inches long over all and only protruded 9 inches out of my 346xp. Too short to suit me.
> 
> I tried to contact Cannon before I bought another of their bars, but their site has been down for a week.
> 
> I thought well, I'll order a 16 inch bar (quarter tip) and however Cannon is figuring the length (shorter than my other carving bar), it will be 4 inches longer than their 12 inch one with same tip.
> 
> Wel, I just received it. It's 19 inches long, 5 1/2 inches longer than their 12 incher. Longer than I expected based on their 12 incher.
> 
> What gives?


Good question, I should get my bar in a day or two, I think it has been shipped. I can't think of a good reason why the length would be so different. That's odd...

Regards,
TT


----------



## Rickytree

TraditionalTool said:


> Rickytree,
> 
> His were old growth doug fir.
> 
> Here's a low res pic, but you can see how massive they are. They were girders in the canal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> TT



How did the timbers manage under our fresh water? Well so called fresh!!


----------



## TraditionalTool

Rickytree said:


> How did the timbers manage under our fresh water? Well so called fresh!!


They are way cool, the wood is all kinda greenish in color. The water had a cool effect on them. I wish I could get some for flooring, but that probably won't happen...They're doug fir.

Regards,
TT


----------



## Rickytree

Ya the green is probably from the seaweed...or lakeweed.. Very cool though.. I would love to build with it but I'm broke..


----------



## B_Turner

Got my 339xp yesterday. 

It is just as strange looking in person as in pics.


----------



## TraditionalTool

Bill,

I have my bar and chains, but need to adapt the sprocket to run the 1/4" pitch.

Oddly, I got a loop of 25F (full house) but it appears to have about 30 links of 25AP on it...:-/). I sent an email to Jamie, but his inbox is full...

The 25F has chisels that alternate on each link, opposed to the 25AP which alternates the chisels every other link.

The notes said Jamie took most of the arch out of the bar, but I am not sure what an original bar looks like. I did find that a stock 16" bar is 19 1/8" in length per the Cannon site.

Regards,
TT


----------



## B_Turner

TraditionalTool said:


> Bill,
> 
> I have my bar and chains, but need to adapt the sprocket to run the 1/4" pitch.
> 
> Oddly, I got a loop of 25F (full house) but it appears to have about 30 links of 25AP on it...:-/). I sent an email to Jamie, but his inbox is full...
> 
> The 25F has chisels that alternate on each link, opposed to the 25AP which alternates the chisels every other link.
> 
> The notes said Jamie took most of the arch out of the bar, but I am not sure what an original bar looks like. I did find that a stock 16" bar is 19 1/8" in length per the Cannon site.
> 
> Regards,
> TT



Cannon only put the lengths up there because I complained to them that the 12 inch is 13 3/4 inches and the 14 is 3 1/2 inches longer instead of 2 inches.

Was too hard to predict, so they put the lengths up while we spoke.

I am keeping my eye out for the sugi hara carving bar to be available in the us for a good price within a couple months. It's lighter and better made bar in my opinion (talking carving bars, here).


----------



## TraditionalTool

B_Turner said:


> I am keeping my eye out for the sugi hara carving bar to be available in the us for a good price within a couple months. It's lighter and better made bar in my opinion (talking carving bars, here).


Bill,

I have only been able to find a 12" Sugihara listed on any site that will take 1/4" pitch. (see bottom of page)

Do they make a 16" bar do you know?

Regards,
TT


----------



## B_Turner

TraditionalTool said:


> Bill,
> 
> I have only been able to find a 12" Sugihara listed on any site that will take 1/4" pitch. (see bottom of page)
> 
> Do they make a 16" bar do you know?
> 
> Regards,
> TT



I've been told that they will be selling a 12,14 and 16 incher within a couple months. I like their carving bars and will wait for them before I buy any more bars.


----------



## TraditionalTool

B_Turner said:


> I've been told that they will be selling a 12,14 and 16 incher within a couple months. I like their carving bars and will wait for them before I buy any more bars.


Are you using the Cannon bar on the 339xp?

How does the clutch come off? I think I need the clutch tool, I'm gonna take it over to one of the local dealers tomorrow.

I have an impact wrench. I think I should post in the <gasp> chainsaw fora.

Regards,
TT


----------



## B_Turner

TraditionalTool said:


> Are you using the Cannon bar on the 339xp?
> 
> How does the clutch come off? I think I need the clutch tool, I'm gonna take it over to one of the local dealers tomorrow.
> 
> I have an impact wrench. I think I should post in the <gasp> chainsaw fora.
> 
> Regards,
> TT



I am running a Cannon 14 inch dime tip on the 339xp. There is a nut on the end of the clutch, so no extra tool is required (unlike the 346xp).


----------



## TraditionalTool

B_Turner said:


> I am running a Cannon 14 inch dime tip on the 339xp. There is a nut on the end of the clutch, so no extra tool is required (unlike the 346xp).


Bill,

This is what it looks like:







Does the nut in the center just loosen to clockwise (reverse thread)?

Do you use an impact wrench on it?

Regards,
TT


----------



## B_Turner

TraditionalTool said:


> Bill,
> 
> This is what it looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the nut in the center just loosen to clockwise (reverse thread)?
> 
> Do you use an impact wrench on it?
> 
> Regards,
> TT




I can't see the pic.

Yes, on my small saws I carefully use an impact driver set to lowest setting. Many folks don't recommend do this because you can cause damage pretty easily. More common to use a piece of rope as a piston stop and a wrench.

Again, I am not recommending the impact wrench - you pick your own poison.


----------



## TraditionalTool

Now we're talkin'!

Got some help at the local shop I bought my oil and odds and ends at. They charged me $10 for a scrench for the 336 and put the sprocket on and b/c. Nice folks. Good to know they'll help me out when needed. And they quoted me $459 for a 346xpne with a 16" bar.

They used an impact wrench also.






Regards,
TT


----------



## B_Turner

Just me starting to play with my new small saws and carving bars a little. 

A friend shot some pics and then decided to put together this for fun. He ran out of shots and if you look quick there is only one slide showing I burnt the top and underneat the 'room.

I didn't tell my friend (where we were) what we were doing and later when she came home and was walking back to her shop she saw it and thought it was for real at first (we sort of hid it back in the ferns) and was pretty excited.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaK-OHJrxA4


----------



## TraditionalTool

Bill,

That's GREAT!

I wouldn't mind trying a 'shroom...I'm getting some chunks of pine and cedar in the next day or two.

Regards,
TT


----------

